# Meditative techniques



## gordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Lately at night I have been trying to be more meditative in my prayers. Almost a quiet prayer where I try to "Be still and know that I(He) am (is) God". Of course in our world there is so many distractions.

Anyone else have any success being able to "be still" and meditate on the Word and Spirit? If so what are some the the techniques you use? I try to shut my brain off, and just listen and focus on the wonders of the Lord's grace. Then of course my mind wanders to what I have to do at work and what my wife is doing, etc. I suppose it just takes practice to find that point where you can just be still. 

Anyways just thought I would ask here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 3, 2012)

One important place to start is the Lord's Day.

Work, by advance preparation, to minimize distraction. Develop disciplines that minimize distraction during the day so that the tone is set toward prioritizing the worship of God all the sabbath day.

For the former,
Get errands, e.g. gas, ATM draws, ordinary medicine taken care of by the night before. Prepare meals in advance (for minimized heating up or crock pot).

For the latter,
Turn off the television and computer (unless doing something Scriptural), and the radio and gaming devices and amusements. Ordinarily, don't make phone calls or return unnecessary ones that day.

Arise early, and first thing read the Bible individually and pray. Pray for the sabbath the night before and then when you arise in your quiet time first thing that morning.

Ask the Lord to help you focus on Him and His Ways, all day. And, to protect the sabbath.

Value the sabbath, and it will help regulate your prayer life all week, too.


----------



## gordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! That's good stuff Scott. Great, yet simple advice for any Christian.

Thank you!


----------



## gordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Good point. I guess I should think of it tuning my thoughts away from worldy things and towards God. 

Thanks!


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 3, 2012)

Meditation in Scripture is not shutting off the mind or practicing 'eastern type religion stuff'. To meditate means to mumble. To repeat over and over and over the Word of God to yourself that it would infiltrate your mind and then hopefully your heart. If it infiltrates the heart...out of the heart the mouth speaks, body acts.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 3, 2012)

Romans922 said:


> Meditation in Scripture is not shutting off the mind or practicing 'eastern type religion stuff'. To meditate means to mumble. To repeat over and over and over the Word of God to yourself that it would infiltrate your mind and then hopefully your heart. If it infiltrates the heart...out of the heart the mouth speaks, body acts.



Some of the most profitable, grace-filled, sin-mortifying and beautiful times of solitude I've had have been exactly this - recounting the history of God's grace to His elect, from Adam to Noah, Abraham to Moses, David to Christ... simply repeating to myself the story of redemption. Makes for a wonderful way to take my half-hour walk in to work.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 3, 2012)

It helps me to be verbal. When I merely think of the things of God, I am so easily distracted; however, I "talk with the Lord" through a text or concept.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 3, 2012)

Biblical meditation is a ruminating on the texts of Scripture, it is a "chewing the cud" where you think about it, turning it around and around , bringing it back to your thinking again and again. To try to empty one's mind is the Eastern, Pagan, method of meditation and should be avoided.


----------



## gordo (Feb 3, 2012)

Good info guys. I really shouldn't have used the term about my 'mind'. All I meant was getting all the distractions out and focusing solely on God and his Word. 

I like the term "chewing the cud". Psalm 116 is my favourite one to do this with.


----------



## JM (Feb 3, 2012)

Getting up early, reading scripture and meditating on it, adds depth to prayer.


----------

